# Islamic State Terrorists Appear to Have a New Deadly Weapon



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's a 10-foot-long sniper rifle that shoots bullets three times the size of ordinary rifle bullets. The weapon is so big, it requires two tripods to support it, instead of just the shooter's arm. An Islamic State militant was photographed positioned behind the massive firearm inside the Syrian city of Kobane.

Islamic State Terrorists Appear to Have a New Deadly Weapon | TheBlaze.com


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think Glenn is on radio now?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the guy in the picture has a future date with an M40 that he's not going to walk away from with fond memories (or any memories). That's a big gun, but it's ridiculous.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What? Sitting duck. Too long to get on and out of any building. No scope? 

Should have went with something like an orleikin.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Bogus, no useful purpose for that, no lateral movement ....

AJ


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The Blaze = The Onion except it's not as funny.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The idiot islamists have finally entered the 19th century with a home-made "sniper" rifle? 

We should really put an end to this nonsense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will stick with the 50 either in one of the outstanding sniper versions or The tried and true M2 . I am sure if that thing is real most of them will be left behind once the shooting starts


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It looks to me more like an anti vehicle weapon then for personnel, although I suppose if you were using explosive 23mm rounds you would only need to get close to someone. I could see that in an ambush situation it could have some uses, but after the people you are ambushing identified where you were firing from, and I don't think that would be too difficult, then you one firing it would come under a whole lot of return fire. Too big to move or conceal readily, too low rate of fire, not all that accurate. The first one or two shots may work out, but after that.....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Is it even real? Not for nothing but that also looks like it could have been made by a kid that scavenged a junk yard and had a few cans of spray paint.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A camel with an rpg in its mouth and a terrorist in back with a mallet would probably look better.I have that cartoon but,I would get yelled at if I posted it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> A camel with an rpg in its mouth and a terrorist in back with a mallet would probably look better.I have that cartoon but,I would get yelled at if I posted it.


From the back of the classroom, Little Slippy's hand and arm shoots up way high in the sky...OOOH OOOH Let me post it Sir, Let me!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> From the back of the classroom, Little Slippy's hand and arm shoots up way high in the sky...OOOH OOOH Let me post it Sir, Let me!


Ok brother,here it is.I may be on vacation for a while though.

Huh,cant upload my tif.file.sorry.:?:


----------

